# Race to sub-2 on making the checkered board pattern on 3x3



## camdenyoyo (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi everyone.
I thought about doing this for a while and it seems that it woul be cool to see who can 
make the checkered board pattern on 3x3 in under 2 sec.
I'm interested to see who can do it so do it!


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 9, 2011)

First try 1.52. I think it should be a sub-1 race.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Oct 9, 2011)

1.56 first try


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 9, 2011)

1.03


----------



## Goosly (Oct 9, 2011)

Racing to sub-2? Really?

(I thought this would be a surprise challenge)


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Oct 9, 2011)

Make it sub-1. First try was 1.42.


----------



## TheMachanga (Oct 9, 2011)

1.37 on first try with a non diy.

IMO it's a pretty useless goal, even if it's sub 1.

EDIT: :fp I was doing the flower pattern the whole time. 1.87 for check pattern then.


----------



## CRO (Oct 9, 2011)

1.79...


----------



## whauk (Oct 9, 2011)

sub1 is not that hard: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGomtinRyO8


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 9, 2011)

1.51


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 9, 2011)

1.63 first try


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Oct 9, 2011)

Just got back and tried it a bit then got 1.18  in like 3 tries


----------



## jrb (Oct 9, 2011)

1.69


----------



## d4m4s74 (Oct 9, 2011)

1.61. I'm slow


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Oct 9, 2011)

When you do it slow, you can get much better times, like sub 1.5 easily


----------



## Julian (Oct 9, 2011)

1.09


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 9, 2011)

Urgh. I'm having difficult sub-2ing this. How are you guys executing?


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 9, 2011)

Cyrus C. said:


> Urgh. I'm having difficult sub-2ing this. How are you guys executing?


 
I do M2yM2Dw2D'2

I got 1.15

I admit it is quite fun to do this but I don't think it deserves a race


----------



## Julian (Oct 9, 2011)

Cyrus C. said:


> Urgh. I'm having difficult sub-2ing this. How are you guys executing?


M2 U2 D2 y M2

But, I can sub-1.5 with M2 y M2 z M2


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 9, 2011)

Cyrus C. said:


> Urgh. I'm having difficult sub-2ing this. How are you guys executing?


I do either E2 M2 S2 (left index, left ring-left middle, right thumb)
Or E2 x E2 M2. (left index, right index-right ring, left ring-middle)


----------



## qqwref (Oct 9, 2011)

1.66. lol


----------



## cityzach (Oct 9, 2011)

1st try: 1.38
2nd try: 1.18
3rd try: 1.08
several tries later: 0.95.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Oct 9, 2011)

1 - 1.47
2 - 1.54
3 - pop :fp

many attempts later - 0.99 with A3
during this post - 0.97 with A3

Execution is M2 Dw2 y' D2 M2 ... Sort of

Another Execution - M2 E'UD M2, Haven't timed this yet... but it wont be fast


----------



## emolover (Oct 9, 2011)

First: 1.83
Second: 1.72
Third: 1.32

LOLOL.


----------



## Thompson (Oct 9, 2011)

I got 1.15 after 8 tries


----------



## Chrisalead (Oct 9, 2011)

1.65 first try, 1.50 second try. this should definitly be a sub-1 race ^^.


----------



## Hovair (Oct 9, 2011)

1.17 Yay I met my life goal!!!!!!


----------



## Dan456 (Oct 9, 2011)

After many tries- 1.25 EDIT: 1.17  EDIT: 0.94
OH-2.15 (table abuse) EDIT: 1.99  EDIT: 1.96 EDIT: 1.88


----------



## HelpCube (Oct 9, 2011)

1.01 fml


----------



## aaronb (Oct 9, 2011)

mo100: 1.32
single: 1.03

How do you guys sub-1 this? I am doing Rw2' R2 E2 (two thumb flicks) S2 (two thumb flicks)


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 9, 2011)

E2 M2 x' E2


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 10, 2011)

lol


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 10, 2011)

1.31, 1.29, 1.02, 1.12, 1.07, 1.01, 1.07, 1.03, 1.08, 1.05, 0.97, 0.98.
M2' y M2' E2'
Right ring + left ring, rotate, right ring + left ring, right index + right middle.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 10, 2011)

This thread is now used for bragging about TPS on a useless pattern.


----------



## avgdi (Oct 10, 2011)

1.49


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 10, 2011)

I was able to get sub-2 after about 20 tries (1.99), but only if I was holding the cube when I started (like theanonymouscuber's video). If I have to pick the cube up and put it down (which seems like it should be required for this), my best so far is 2.52. Wow, I'm bad.


----------

